# Lakes up logan canyon



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

So I've been looking on google maps and noticed these little "lakes" up by Tony Grove and White pine lake. One is called stream mill lake, another is high creek lake, Crescent Lake (it looks bigger than whit pine) and there are some others. Are these ponds stocked just like White Pine is? Or are they sort of void of fish?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

It's Steam Mill and it's only a lake in the spring; by fall it's mostly mud; no fish; wonderful hike from Franklin Basin but it's a 5ish mile steep one.
White Pine has trout; be prepared to hike about 4 miles.
High Creek is not up Logan Canyon; it's on the other side up High Creek canyon via the Richmond/ Cove area. I've been up there but never fished it but have been told there are some trout but that's not a fact again it's all wilderness area so a big crazy steep hike is required. I think it gains almost 3000ft and it runs in my mind its about 6 miles.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks Mavis. I have caught a few brook trout in White Pine, and have caught literally HUNDREDS of rainbows out of Tony grove. Just wondered how those other little lakes were. Thanks again!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

All enjoyable hikes- but only the two have fish-


----------

